# Emerald Lakes Gold Coast, Sunday 20.1.08



## Seadog

GOLD COAST - Emerald Lakes boat ramp 20/01/08 0700hrs
Going for a morning fish - anyone welcome.

p.s. I should jag someone this time


----------



## foxy

hey mate im headin to buds beach in the morn if u want to head there


----------

